# Reining/Cutting :]



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey!

I've been riding English/Hunter/Jumper for 4 years, but I think I would be interested in reining or cutting. I'm actually asking you all Virginians if you know a Ranch that gives lessons at all (since this is a hunter district). Anything is much aprechiated and I will come back here with questions/comments .

So basically, uneeded topic for the moment haha.

_Anny_


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Check with The NCHA National Cutting Horse Association , The NRHA NRHA - National Reining Horse Association , and the AQHA www.aqha.com/ They will have a list of ranches and trainers in your area. If you can also check with other stock horse associations APHA APHA.Com - Welcome to the Association and the appaloosas Welcome to the Official Web site of the Appaloosa Horse Club or American Appaloosa Assocation, Inc.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Also NRCHA. Each has a list of trainers however check out what local affiliates are in your area. Some trainers will advertise in their affiliate but not on the national association.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, Eddie, and nrhareiner!


----------



## thr610 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cutting is a great discipline to get involved with but it can get quite pricey! Reining is also great, also challenging but more affordable due to the fact you dont have to pay for cows, etc 

I suggest getting into either, they are both really fun!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been riding Western since I was born lol. Only ridden English at a second grade riding camp XD. I'm actually going to learn reining at my uncle's reining ranch in Colorado next summer and can't wait! So ya, I'm not exactly taking lessons locally as I'm in Ohio.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I'm not exactly taking lessons locally as I'm in Ohio.


Ohio is the largest state for reining in the world. We have some of the best trainers in the world. No reason why you can not find one in Ohio. Always nice to go and work with relatives but there is no reason why you can not do it here too.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oops let me rephrase:

I'm going to take lessons with my uncle in Colorado, so it's not exactly local as I'm in Ohio


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Reining being the best thing in the world is a ton of work so lessons are great but it does get complicated to I recomend it to any one who is commited it sounds like you woold live it.
Tasia
P.S. I love your goats


----------

